# Algebra/pre-algebra help?



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

I am not a homeschooling parent, but I am wondering if any of you might know of some good math/algebra websites? I have one in 6th and one in 9th grade. They are both struggling with algebra, and I am NOT good at math at all.


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Google Algebra, or 'help with algebra', you'll get plenty of hits! In the meantime here are a few I use...

www.helpalgebra.com

www.algebrahelp.com (<<<my favorite)

www.gomath.com (click on Algebra-this is a very helpful site)

www.freemathhelp.com 

Good luck!


----------



## JediMom (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you so much!! I have always struggled with math. I will probably use some of these sites for myself! LOL 

I see you are in KS. I'm originally from KS. Do you know what day today is???


----------

